# Anything About This Pocket Watch?



## nmbcatega (May 1, 2010)

I bought this watch Chronometre Lonarma and i don"t know anything about him, movment type, manufactureer !!?




























Any infformation about him?


----------



## nmbcatega (May 1, 2010)

i have found the movment type:


----------

